# Alliance #84 Rubber Bands



## barkingspider (Jun 17, 2012)

I made a trip to Denver during the last couple of weeks and while I was there I bought some boxes of #105, #107, #64 and #84 alliance Sterling rubber bands. Mostly for quick band sets for the kids, but I want to try some myself. The #84 looks promising for making bands for kids first slingshots. 1/2" wide and 7 inches long when cut. Has anyone used these? I'll be making some slingshots for Christmas gifts and I'll let you know how the 84's work out.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i use them for plinking with lil rocks, around 1/4".


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Some info here ....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20793-staples-brand-84-rubberbands/?hl=gobstoppers#entry270448


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

alliance also make the #94s 7" long when cut by 3/4"

hard to get in the uk .

tried these?


----------

